# Ludington Charter



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

stelmon said:


> No problem Larry, how's your season going?


Dan,things are going good,how are things going with you?i'm fishing saginaw bay right now for walleye they are really biting,we landed 107 of them last weekend.can't wait for the salmon though.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Doing pretty good! Can't wait to get out on the pier and chase river kings.

I'll be in Ludington the 16th and 17th of July. Maybe i'll cya around!


----------

